# Why can I not get stoned from a sativa?



## OGKushman (Sep 22, 2009)

Im not a pot snob Ill smoke any good smelling/tasting bud with someone. Personally I only buy and smoke indicas. Kushes to be exact. 

I just drove 50 miles to a collective to get some sativas. I left with some really sweet smelling and crystally white widow, green crack, and lemon something or other. I figured its been a while so ill switch it up...right?

So i smoked a bowl of the white widow. Nothing. Not even a good buzz after 3 good bong tokes. Kinda burned my throat. 

So I pack a small 2 ripper of the GC and Lemon. Taste was better. But, the High...Im still waiting???

'Bout to break out the hash now cause my throat couldn't handle another bowl!!!

Why? It was quality herb that everyone "loves". It Just doesn't do it form me.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 22, 2009)

white buds tend to be harsh...I dont know you must have built up an amazing tolerance the way you grow and get yields...the sativas arent supossed to get you stoned they are to get you high...in a some countries they smoke it so they can work harder and get more done..doesnt sound like indicas does it? lol...everyone reacts differently to every plant.


----------



## Sampson (Sep 22, 2009)

I would agree on the tolerance suggestion. I know there has been times I smoked some weed and nothing happened, not even after 2 fat blunts. Then again I have no idea what kind of weed it was.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Sep 22, 2009)

Peoples systems react differently. 
Only Sativa that really worked on me was Jack. But that has a touch of Indica in it helping.
Most Kush strains dont do the most either for me, like someone else mentioned before on here. No real solid buzz. Mainly like hitting some South American schwag. 
Pure Indicas is where its at for me. Why strains like Sensi NL is my favorite. She can lay the wood to me.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 22, 2009)

me too......white rhino knocked me on my  butt too tho..right now I am smoking weed called grapes..very nice.


----------



## Relentless999 (Sep 23, 2009)

i dunno.  but I have a really hard time differentiating between sativas and indicas. im just high. lol


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Sep 23, 2009)

Relentless999 said:
			
		

> i dunno.  but I have a really hard time differentiating between sativas and indicas. im just high. lol



You keep trying all the strains youve been trying. You will run into one.
Or maybe your just never not stoned enough to tell the difference. lol


----------



## AsianSky (Sep 23, 2009)

OGKuskman . Howdie !! I dont know about being stoned as being unable to move or to think , but i do get high on my thai sativa . Serious high which make your body moving and stuffs just seem to be really fast in my mind . I would do a couple big hits of sativa in the bong and turn on my video game system and play . Stuffs flying and fast moving cars and shiet .......got me scared it was real as 3d movies . Reall good !  ......Sativa and dancing ........OR .......Sativa and gaming !! All day and all night !!!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your quest OGK...  If you get the opportunity pick up a little bit of Kali Mist...  It's my fave sativa and the first time I smoked Kali Mist years ago it was like so THIS is what an awesome sativa is like...   It makes my body tingle all over...  awesome high.

Happy Sampling!


----------



## Hick (Sep 23, 2009)

> Most Kush strains dont do the most either for me, like someone else mentioned before on here. No real solid buzz. Mainly like hitting some South American schwag.
> Pure Indicas is where its at for me.


True 'kush' strains, from the Paki' valley, ARE indica.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 23, 2009)

The single biggest mistake of any commercial sativa grower....is not letting it finish. Yeah buds look fat, hairs turn reddish brown...oh its done NOT!!!
High ain't the word on a well done sativa....more like heart coming outa the chest, ready to go out and conquor the world high. Some can't even hack the high if its a killer strain. but it takes forever. 12,14,16,18, even 20+ weeks of flower.
Its all about turn around time and money for comercial. BTW White widow is not a pure sativa. I don't even put it in sativa class..its a hybrid.
Most Sativa snobs won't smoke a sat unless they grew it themselves. 
I grew out Juicy Fruit x Champagne...everyone who toked it thought it was laced or something. It wasn't it was that potent. 16-18 weeks of flower 
Most comm and for profit growers don't have it in em to go that long. 2 harvests of indica or 1 of sativa....
I don't trust people that tell me what kind of bud it is...most of the time its crap. Only bud i trust is my own.

BTW "white strain" isn't a true strain so to speak. Its a hybrid with a butt load of crystals.

Most named strains...if dug back deep enough you will find are related to 4 main area landraces...the rest we are dealing with are hybrids and various phenos of original Landraces such as true thai, etc.. Gotta love sharing seeds and outcrossing  




			
				the father of white widow said:
			
		

> Grow? Hello Ingemar! You are known as &#8220;The father of White Widow&#8221; do you see it that way yourself?
> Ingemar: Yes you could say that. I created a plant that became known under the name white widow.
> Grow? Is the name from you too?
> Ingemar: yes the name comes from the spider&#8230;
> ...


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Sep 23, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> True 'kush' strains, from the Paki' valley, ARE indica.



I know that. They just havent lived up to all their hype for me is what I was meaning. Just doesnt hit me any different than schwag.
Sit. Smoke a blunt of each. Be in the exact same place. Only take me so far.


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 23, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> True 'kush' strains, from the Paki' valley, ARE indica.


exactly.

reminds me* my afghan kush seeds from attitude sprouted  new journal...


			
				Mutt said:
			
		

> The single biggest mistake of any commercial sativa grower....is not letting it finish. Yeah buds look fat, hairs turn reddish brown...oh its done NOT!!!
> High ain't the word on a well done sativa....more like heart coming outa the chest, ready to go out and conquor the world high. Some can't even hack the high if its a killer strain. but it takes forever. 12,14,16,18, even 20+ weeks of flower.
> Its all about turn around time and money for comercial. BTW White widow is not a pure sativa. I don't even put it in sativa class..its a hybrid.
> Most Sativa snobs won't smoke a sat unless they grew it themselves.
> ...


Good point! 

Well, I have grown some killer trainwreck few years back...sativa? I remember the Outdoor crop taking ~3+ months. 

Im sampling this Moby **** free seed from attitude, I have an AK-47 and WW from clone...so we shall see how mine turn out. I will most def. flower them until they are done. Hopefully it's better...

And IMO the kushes at the right collectives in Cali contain some of the best genes of indicas.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Sep 23, 2009)

I have heard of this.

The cindy I have draws some complaints, most of the time folks are complaining of not feeling stoned. When in all actuality mostly they are so damn high they dont even know it.

This has happened to me after any indica binge. Sometimes the sativas do not work as well.


----------



## Tater (Sep 23, 2009)

Mutt: where did you get your champagne strain?  I've been looking all over for something called "Jamaican Champagne" or at least thats what I was told it was.  It literally tasted like champagne on the exhale and I have never seen it since.  Let me know if ya don't mind.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 24, 2009)

Tater said:
			
		

> Mutt: where did you get your champagne strain?  I've been looking all over for something called "Jamaican Champagne" or at least thats what I was told it was.  It literally tasted like champagne on the exhale and I have never seen it since.  Let me know if ya don't mind.





small list of strains sticky in the strain section  said:


> Champagne (Reeferman) [Hashplant X Hindu Kush] X Burmese
> 
> Jamaica (Hemcy) Lambsbread X [Skunk X Ruderalis]
> Jamaican (Federation) Landraces; Jamaica X ??
> Jamaican Pearl (Sensi) ?Marley&#8217;s Collie X Early Pearl?



will dig around for ya  I might find a path...ya never know. :48:


----------



## Tater (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks man I appreciate it.


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 18, 2009)

As far as I know most white strains are Indica dominated? I think you just need to find something you like that get you high, and stick to it. If it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## IRISH (Dec 18, 2009)

stop smoking anything for awhile, say 1 month, and when you fire up, it don't matter if it's schwag, your gonna feel it OGK...you can get immune to anything you put in your body...

ps, good luck with the stopping part. lmao...


----------



## umbra (Dec 18, 2009)

Mutt said:
			
		

> The single biggest mistake of any commercial sativa grower....is not letting it finish. Yeah buds look fat, hairs turn reddish brown...oh its done NOT!!!
> High ain't the word on a well done sativa....more like heart coming outa the chest, ready to go out and conquor the world high. Some can't even hack the high if its a killer strain. but it takes forever. 12,14,16,18, even 20+ weeks of flower.
> Its all about turn around time and money for comercial. BTW White widow is not a pure sativa. I don't even put it in sativa class..its a hybrid.
> Most Sativa snobs won't smoke a sat unless they grew it themselves.
> ...



Right on. Sativas can take a long time, and impatiences is the most common problem. The only cannabis without a ceiling for me are sativas.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 18, 2009)

Tater...man I know I have seen that Champaign...I'll do some looking to, cause I know I was looking at it somewhere!  nevermind...it was reefermans gear.  They sell it at the hemp depot, or they used to. hempdepot.ca/


----------

